
Encarta.com (RIP) Redirects to Bing Search - cardamomo
http://www.encarta.com
======
cardamomo
This isn't entirely surprising, as Encarta was pretty much dead by the time
Wikipedia got popular. What's more interesting, however, is that the "official
site" for Encarta as listed in Bing's sidebar is an Archive.org link.

